# Nihilum aufgelöst



## Funfrezzer (12. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,
hab mich heut mal wieder aus langweile inner Armory rumgetrieben und siehe da hinter den altebekannten Membern 
(Ahoq,Kungen,Jinxarn) von Nihilum, kein Gildenname mehr.

Selbst Kungen selbst ist zum Fury Krieger geworden O.o

Falls da einer was drüber weiß, einfach posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siqq (12. August 2008)

wie viele threads wollt ihr nihilum-fanbois eigentlich noch aufmachen?
gibt bestimmt schon 4 mit der selben frage und _IMMER_ mit der gleichen antwort: armory is buggy.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. August 2008)

ich hab wen gefunden der was darüber weiß http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/


----------



## xFraqx (12. August 2008)

siqq schrieb:


> wie viele threads wollt ihr nihilum-fanbois eigentlich noch aufmachen?
> gibt bestimmt schon 4 mit der selben frage und _IMMER_ mit der gleichen antwort: armory is buggy.


----------



## Fire bone (12. August 2008)

Selbst wenn, dann wär das halt so....


----------



## Crystania (13. August 2008)

Boing.. schon wieder n Reissack


----------



## Wray (13. August 2008)

Jep wenn intressiert nihilium...mal ehrlich ich spiel für mich nich um mich am erfolg anderer zu ergötzen und dann sollen sie sich auflösen, wayne und so


----------



## Vatenkeist (13. August 2008)

wer oder was ist nihilum bitte?


----------

